# Brillo has a lady friend!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, we're the proud parents of another hedgie! 

We rescued a female hedgie from a couple on post. She wasn't in any real danger... the people who had her were trying their best to care for her, but they just weren't doing it right. She has a house that is only slightly bigger than she is. She has no wheel. She's been fed cheap cat food, and they had her in a fish tank. She looks to be a little bit older than Brillo... definitely not less than a year old.

She is VERY sweet! A total 180 from Brillo. She loves to be held and she'll let you pet her. She's had her first bath and is just a doll! I still love my Brillo, but she's gonna be my sweetheart. 

Without further ado, introducing Clorox!

Yes. Brillo and Clorox. I didn't name her. My husband and best friend did. :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beauty! She sounds precious  Hehe Clorox.. what an exotic name :lol: Is she ruby-eyed, or is that just redeye from the camera flash? I don't want to make any assumptions haha but either way she is a cutie


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> What a beauty! She sounds precious  Hehe Clorox.. what an exotic name :lol: Is she ruby-eyed, or is that just redeye from the camera flash? I don't want to make any assumptions haha but either way she is a cutie


She's got red eyes! It's so weird, I'm used to seeing Brillo's big blue eyes! I'm so glad we got her. My husband says she's leucistic, the lady who had her thought she was albino. And a boy.

I got some more pictures of her with Brillo! 

This picture is a perfect depiction of their personalities; she's a sweetie and he's an ass. :lol:










And look! My friend's kids can even hold her! They can't do that with Brillo.










Did I mention I'm SO happy we got her?  I hope we can give her a better quality of life than she had before!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

We changed her name.  She's now Comet!










Since Comet and Brillo pads go together... :lol: I like it better than Clorox anyway!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love her! And I love both names! Either Clorox or Comet - she's perfect. 

Congratulations on your new addition! Remember not to let the cleaning supplies mix! Or you will get lots of little soap bubbles! :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> Congratulations on your new addition! Remember not to let the cleaning supplies mix! Or you will get lots of little soap bubbles! :lol:


LMAO! I snarfed at that! :lol:

I sure don't plan on it! As much as I am totally sure I would adore baby hedgies, I will pass!

Ya'll just don't know how glad I am that we got her. Yeah, I had to pay $100, but when I saw what she was living in, I jumped on it. I'm by no means a hedgie expert, but when they put her up for sale, I thought it'd be much better for me to have her than someone who doesn't know a thing about hedgies and figures they're a novelty thing.

She's living in a 10 gallon fish aquarium. You can tell she was living in filth before we got her. The glass is all smeared with poo and little claw marks. They had her in bedding that was made of ground up corn. She hadn't had a bath, and her pigloo was so small that she could barely fit in it. They gave her cheap, crappy cat food to eat, and she has no wheel! It broke my heart. 

Tomorrow we're going to get her a new house! I took her pigloo out and put towels in for her to nest in, as well as cleaned out her nasty bedding and put some of Brillo's bedding in the aquarium. She's eating Taste of the Wild, and seems to be, for lack of a better term, in hog heaven! I can't wait to set up her new digs and let her live out the rest of her life with us! At least she's very sweet though. You can tell she's been handled a lot. She only hufflepuffs when you first take her out, but then after that she's all snuggles!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! She sounds like a sweetheart  More pics!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

> She's got red eyes! It's so weird, I'm used to seeing Brillo's big blue eyes! I'm so glad we got her. My husband says she's leucistic, the lady who had her thought she was albino. And a boy.
> 
> This picture is a perfect depiction of their personalities; she's a sweetie and he's an ass. :lol:
> 
> Did I mention I'm SO happy we got her?  I hope we can give her a better quality of life than she had before!


Yeah even I could tell from the first pic that she's not albino, cause she wouldn't have any pigment at all, and her quills are actually quite a lovely hue  (I think many of people see red eyes and white fur/pink skin and assume albino, which is a pretty reasonable error..) The thing of mistaking her for a boy... eh a tad less reasonable! Plus if she had "him" on corn bedding... that is bad enough in general but especially not for boys... :/

I think it's cute that Comet matches Brillo with the light color, but they still have their differences like the eye color and their polar opposite personalities :lol: That is too cute!! It's so sweet that even the kids can hold her and she doesn't even lift a quill. What a doll <3 Carlos is a teddy bear with me, and lets some individuals pet him, but I don't think I'd trust handing him to my little niece or nephew.. unless they were sitting on the floor and surrounded be pillows and cushions!  And even then I'd have my hands cupped under theirs in case he jumped for it :lol:

I laughed at the pic of Comet and Brillo together, she's all chill and he's less-than-thrilled :lol: It's good to see the newcomer feeling at home, but I'm sure I don't need to tell you that Brillo loves you in his own way, too xD ....It is almost sobering to hear of her past conditions, but it seems that is all already behind her! Plus she's so well socialized  Man! I'm stoked for you! 

***P.S. That german shepherd dog is adorable!!! I just noticed him/her in the bg of the pic with the kids


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh she is adorable! congrats


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww look at Comet, she is beautiful and thank you for taking her out of a bad environment.

Color wise I would say she is a WB Apricot. A leucistic is like my little boy "Terbak" below, completely pinto'd with white quills and black eyes.









Such a pretty girl, congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in love! She's beautiful!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:mrgreen: 
I am SO excited for you!! This is awesome news!!!

AND...I'm so jealous you get to look at Brillo's nose, in person, any time you want...more or less... :?

Brillo and Comet <snort>


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww, Comet is so beautiful! Her quills look so shiny in that very first picture. I'm so glad you guys found her and that she now has a happy home with you and Brillo! Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> > ***P.S. That german shepherd dog is adorable!!! I just noticed him/her in the bg of the pic with the kids


Thank you!  She's my baby too. :lol: Animals don't get spoiled in this house... not in the least! :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Awww look at Comet, she is beautiful and thank you for taking her out of a bad environment.
> 
> Color wise I would say she is a WB Apricot. A leucistic is like my little boy "Terbak" below, completely pinto'd with white quills and black eyes.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Yeah, I figured she was like a pinto or something, but he kept swearing she was leucistic. I just love that she's almost, but not quite the same color as Brillo!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

She is soo pretty!


----------



## SLF (Jun 16, 2011)

Adorable! And Brillo and Clorox?! :lol: Love it!


----------

